# New shelter challenge starts Monday July 4th.



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Well folks another chance to help fluffs in beginning on Monday,the 4th. It doesn't give us much breathing room.
I believe it's Wisconsin's turn this time but it was also suggested to try SCMR again since the first place shelter is out of the running this time and SCMR might have a chance at some money.
Let me know what the plan is.
Post here,suggestions and we can think about it over the week end and vote on it on Sunday night.

I know it's a busy time,folks are making holiday plans,.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Let's try to remeber the fluffs who need us this holiday week end and see if we can pick a shelter or rescue. I think it's Escondido's turn,thought it was Wisconsin,but I think we did them last time. Correct me if I'm wrong,getting old you know...

Let's see if we can come to a decision by Monday...FOR THE FLUFFS!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I kind of feel like our biggest shot was with SCMR because we were finally number 2 not number 142 in the state. Since I believe it says winners can't win again within calendar year, maybe we should give it another go. SCMR also alerted it's members to vote. I don't know. Can't remember what our rotation was.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I think you have a good point. I think they hav the best shot since they were 2nd in the state and the #1 Belly Rubs Bassett Rescue cant run again(I think Belly Rubs is such a cute name by the way).

Let's see what the forum thinks. I know we all want to give everyone a shot but if there's a chance we can get soemone some money since it was close last time,I think we should try...
Plus we figured out the multi voting links ,more than half way through so now we have a leg or "paw" up on voting...I hope.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

bumpity bump...hint,hint!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Voting starts tomorrow...are we ready?
Please let me know who we would like to vote for tomorrow or I will have to decide and I don't want to do that.I think we should all have some input on it.

I'm also reposting those voting links,not sure if they'll work this time adn I know a couple do repeat but most will give us an individual vote for possibly 20 some votes...
http://thechildhealthsite.com/clickT...hallenge.faces

http://www.thechildhealthsite.com/cl...hallenge.faces

http://theautismsite.com/clickToGive...hallenge.faces

http://www.theautismsite.com/clickTo...hallenge.faces

http://childhealthsite.com/clickToGi...hallenge.faces

http://theveteranssite.com/clickToGi...hallenge.faces

http://www.theveteranssite.com/click...hallenge.faces

http://therainforestsite.com/clickTo...hallenge.faces

http://www.therainforestsite.com/cli...hallenge.faces

http://theliteracysite.com/clickToGi...hallenge.faces

http://theliteracysite.com/clickToGi...hallenge.faces

http://thebreastcancersite.com/click...hallenge.faces

http://www.hungersite.com/clickToGiv...hallenge.faces

http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/c...hallenge.faces

http://www.childhealthsite.com/click...hallenge.faces

http://thehungersite.com/clickToGive...hallenge.faces

http://theanimalrescuesite.com/click...hallenge.faces

http://animalrescuesite.com/clickToG...hallenge.faces

Vote for a Shelter @ The Animal Rescue Site


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Well no one other than Susan has responded to the shlter vote thread. I've been voting this morning for SCMR again until we decide.
I don't wan tto be pushy or rude but we should really make a decision on who to vote for. Like Susan said since SCMR was in second place,I think they have the best shot at getting some money
I'd like to hear from Edie since she's got a dog in this fight...so to speak...

Please folks I know we're all busy,it's the holiday and some of us were watching the Anthony trial too. 
But we have another life or death issue that we can actually participate in and make a difference...

Please post,let me know who you'd like to concentrate on or I will just leave it up to you all to vote whomever... But by doing that votes could be all over the place an dit will do no rescue or shelter any good having votes spread out.

Sorry to be a buzzkill on a holiday but I've been trying to get folks in gear for a week...
Hugs to all


For the Fluffs!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Ddi anyone vote today? I hate to be a nag but I'd like to know what we're going to do?


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I voted for Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue, Chattanooga, TN on the theory that it has a better chance of winning a prize in that contest! Thanks for explaining that. 

That does not mean that the other rescues are any less deserving of our support in other ways.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Thaks for responding.
I know so many are deservign but if SCMR,based on their placement last time was in second,we gotta give the one w/ the best chance...,give them that chance.

We're not playing favourites,it's just we have to put the most votes to the most good...

SCMR then?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I just got home and voted for SCMR hoping they can go from #2 to #1 since shelters aren't supposed to win again within the year. Michelle - also if you go back to the last challenge, around page 19 I think there were four additional links at the end saying - Vote for a Shelter @ The Animal Rescue Site. Let's see how the numbers for the state look tomorrow.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope getting an early jump on multi voting will make a difference. We gotta let SCMR know we're voting for them again.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Try these see if they work better. Also use my siggy too.

1 - http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/c...faces?siteId=3

2 - http://www.hungersite.com/clickToGiv...faces?siteId=3

3 - http://www.childhealthsite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

4 - http://thebreastcancersite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

5 - http://animalrescuesite.com/clickToG...faces?siteId=3

6 - http://thehungersite.com/clickToGive...faces?siteId=3

7 - http://theliteracysite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3

8 - http://www.therainforestsite.com/cli...faces?siteId=3

9 - http://theanimalrescuesite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

10 - http://www.thehungersite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3

11 - http://www.theliteracysite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

12 - http://therainforestsite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3

13 - http://www.thebreastcancersite.com/c...faces?siteId=3

14 - http://www.theveteranssite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

15 - http://theveteranssite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3

16 - http://childhealthsite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3

17 - http://www.theautismsite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3

18 - http://theautismsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

19 - http://www.animalrescuesite.com/clic...faces?siteId=3

20 - http://www.thechildhealthsite.com/cl...faces?siteId=3

21 - http://thechildhealthsite.com/clickT...faces?siteId=3

22 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site

23 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site

24 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site

25 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Well let's get to something positive,helping fluffs!


----------

